# My car shakes when i brake!! What's causing this?



## shamarbass (Mar 21, 2005)

I OWN A '99 NISSAN ALTIMA (SALVAGED) AND IT HAS A LITTLE OVER 100,000 MILES ON IT! EVERY TIME I BRAKE, MY CAR SHAKES IF IM GOING OVER 40 MPH. WHAT IS CAUSING THIS?? :newbie: 
ID APPRECIATE ANY ANSWERS!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Warped brake rotors. Take it to a brake place and have the rotors turned. You might need whole new rotors.

Rotors warp over time, and get worse in a hurry if you break while travelling over bumpy roads or potholes.

Get them turned, it should do the trick.


----------



## shamarbass (Mar 21, 2005)

THANKS MARK!!! DO YOU BY ANY CHANCE KNOW HOW MUCH NEW ROTORS WOULD COST?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

On average, OEM's should be around $60 a pair, where aftermarket drilled and slotted about $100 a pair.


----------

